# Wonder-knit Knitting Machine



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone know the history of this machine? I'm assuming it was made in Japan but not sure by who or when it came out. I was able to knit the doll scarf but that's it so far. It does have a manual as you can see and also directions for little things to make with it. I thought it would be nice for my Granddaughter to learn on.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/108283522/vintage-wonder-knit-automatic-knitting gives a little history


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine is in better shape than hers wonder what she is sellng it for?


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry I can't help.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought one a long while back. Horrible shape!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

As long as it is working it is a nice gift for a little girls over 5years old. At 8 or older they can learn on a better machine.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

HI I had one of these recently; it is very tiny and my hands were too big. This works very well with constant tension and it should be fun. I really liked how it worked and Diane Sullivan has some easy techniques for making panels into sweaters; I hope she has fun; OH there is one thing it really likes 1 or 2 ply stretchy yarn. You can do raglan type items and there is a pattern for a tam style hat under the mini empisal knitting machine web site. Hope she has fun


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

Knittylou since you live in Indiana, are you going to the Spring Fling in Peru this year?


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi I have never heard of it; but I just looked it up and my husband has the day off and we are just talking about it. If possible I might see you there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

I had one, no manual. I got it at a thrift store and donated to a thrift store and could kick myself for doing that. Every time Inclean out and donate a few months later I am sorry. It was very cute. I don't think I had the original box.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

Isn't that always the way it goes? Hope to see you in Peru Knittylou! We have a great time &#128522;


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks cute..


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

me and my twin sister got one for our birthday when we were young we loved that thing i wonder what happened to it i think my mother sold it she was always selling something lol.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi I found the sweater pattern in panels, but I have to do it in two because only 3 attachments at a time.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi here is the last


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi here is pg 1. There is a neat tecnique were you rehang 3 sts from each panel next to each other so 6 sts in a row then work 5 rows; then rehang etc. When it was done it was a neat puffy inverted cable. PS it was pictured with silver shiny thread and the dress was an evening dress clingy-like but beutiful.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi joypar, what kind of machine do you bring? I only have my white 5mm and it was packed up to sell; but now I might need to pull it out again.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi joypar, what kind of machine do you bring? I only have my white 5mm and it was packed up to sell; but now I might need to pull it out again.


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm when I click on the download it just gives me the first page only. How do I get it to download the entire pattern? The little knitting machine has just 49 needles.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

I had to put it in three different responds so go the end of page one for two and three. The whole pattern plus two ore, I think is at SpinningRobin's blog mini empisal machine.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I've used a Panels pattern similar to what you show, KnittyLou, got it at a seminar many years ago - late 90's or early 2000's - think it was at Purls of Joy? 

Thanks for sharing that! Have downloaded and will add it to my notebooks. The pattern I have is rather tattered and not totally legible any more. LOL.

Marge


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

Knittylou I don't usually take a machine to Spring Fling but might just bring this little one for kicks.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi Thanks I might bring the Knit-o-matic. Hope to see you there. PS if the snow is done by then hee hee


----------



## joypar (Oct 29, 2013)

Let's certainly hope so!


----------

